# Hdtv



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

How many Mexican channels [Mexican networks, Azteca, Televisa etc.] of full 1080 HDTV is broadcast over the air [antennae] in your city? How many are broadcast on your cable system. What about on the satellite services? Are any systems [cable, satellite, local networks] advertizing full HDTV lately?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It varies considerably by area, even within neighborhoods with or without cable or Telmex systems Satellite will depend upon your line of sight and tolerance of rainy season interruptions. We sit behind mountains with spotty to little available via antenna; three channels, at best. You'll need to check in Mexicali with both your immediate neighbors and the local providers.


----------

